# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  the official carpet python census

## Colin Vestrand

so with all the increased activity in the morelia section, i figured it'd be fun to take a little census on the matter...

whether you keep them now or you have no plans to keep carpets, feel free to respond as to why.   :Smile:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

whoot first to vote!
i have a male and female Jungle...
=]
i plan on getting another within the next year

----------


## Jerhart

*"Skunk"* :Salute: 
 :Good Job:

----------


## dacalio

Im addicted to snakes.    

All your snakes are belong to me!

----------


## Patrick Long

Holla!!!

----------


## dacalio

That was a yes by the way.  I do plan to own some carpets.  

Usually I'm not a fan of hybridization but some of the crosses (im not talking carpondros or anything really weird) are amazing.  

Also, I feel there is a lot of untapped genetic potential for these medium sized pythons. 

They are hardy and lay moderate sized clutches.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> *"Skunk"*


i want your snake!
my jungle is jealous of his stripes!! ahha

----------


## dalvers63

Not only do I keep carpets, they are the ones I have the most of and the biggest love for out of all my snakes.

We currently keep:
1.1 coastal 
0.1 coastal type (don't know what her bloodline is)
1.1 coastal jag/Irian jaya sibs
3.2 Irian Jayas 

I'll be adding in two more IJs this summer - an IJ jag female and an 08 female.

I don't think there's a better snake out there for someone to keep!

----------


## BT41042

I have 2.4 Adult JCP's in my collection...I'll end up keeping 1.2 out of the two clutches that I produced this year...Can't beat a good looking Jungle...

----------


## ChicaPiton519

i like the muted color on yours BT!
gorgeous!

----------


## BT41042

> i like the muted color on yours BT!
> gorgeous!


Thanks - Here's a couple of her babies that I'll probably keep -





Couple Python Petes that I'll try next year...

----------


## MPenn

Well, Colin, you know how I voted!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

dude, that last one is smokin!

whats its percentage?
looks like it has some diamond... =]

----------


## BT41042

100% pure Python Pete JCP - No diamond blood...I'm not a fan of crosses, intergrades or hybrids...To be honest - I like my Vandeventer line JCP's better than the Python Petes...

----------


## Jerhart

> i want your snake!
> my jungle is jealous of his stripes!! ahha


Thanks!  :Razz:   He needs to help out around the house some more...get a job or something...he could at least help throw me some nice striped babies! geeze is that too much to ask!??!  :Weirdface:  :ROFL:  :Good Job:  :Salute:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i just realized how scewed these numbers will be... since most people who bother to read the poll will be carpet owners... oh well, good chance for us to show of some carpets.

----------


## BT41042

> i just realized how scewed these numbers will be... since most people who bother to read the poll will be carpet owners... oh well, good chance for us to show of some carpets.


Let's see em Colin... :Very Happy:

----------


## MPenn

> I like my Vandeventer line JCP's better than the Python Petes...


I would have to say that I totally agree with this statement!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BT41042

> I would have to say that I totally agree with this statement!


I hear ya - The Vandeventers don't get that black tipping inside their yellow like the Pete's do...Here's another little female that I like -

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i agree, some of the PP's you see are amazing, but a lot of them have considerable browning. from what i've seen of the vandeventers, they're much cleaner.  

i'll get some pics up tonite of some of my guys... their summer colors are startin' to pop!

----------


## HALEN16

i want one......they are lil bad A$$'s when they are little. I hear they calm down when the are older. is this true :Snake:

----------


## BT41042

> i want one......they are lil bad A$$'s when they are little. I hear they calm down when the are older. is this true


Yep -

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Thanks!   He needs to help out around the house some more...get a job or something...he could at least help throw me some nice striped babies! geeze is that too much to ask!??!


Im sure Kamia would be more than happy to help  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jerhart

> Im sure Kamia would be more than happy to help


Ha....He would prolly like the climate in Florida a whole lot more than Minnesota  :Wink:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Ha....He would prolly like the climate in Florida a whole lot more than Minnesota


haha yeah he'd prolly like it lol

----------


## Schlyne

I have a pair of Irian's.  I was hoping for babies this year, but so far no luck on eggs.

----------


## Clementine_3

I have 1.1 IJ's, no plans to breed them but that is subject to change!

----------


## Mike Schultz

I want one! but I'm gettin a BCI in a couple weeks and won't really have room for more than 2 snakes where I'll be living :/

----------


## Nick Mutton

I think I have about 60-70 carpets but I never count anymore. Here are a few of mine.

[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]
[img][img]

Nick

----------


## Otter_23

Those are incredible.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

show off!

nick, what is the 5th one down?  looks like an inland?

----------


## Nick Mutton

Yes its my male Inland, they are really nice,  i am thinking of trying to get another pair.

Nick

----------


## Colin Vestrand

oh nice, i didn't know you had them i guess... then again what don't you have?   :Smile:

----------


## Jerhart

...are either you two working with granites?

----------


## Colin Vestrand

not me bro, i'm poor!

----------


## Jerhart

> not me bro, i'm poor!


...what are hets running on those...?

----------


## Colin Vestrand

too much!

----------


## Jerhart

> too much!


awww snap!  :Slam head:

----------


## Nick Mutton

I have adult het-granites. 

Nick

----------


## Jerhart

> I have adult het-granites. 
> 
> Nick


Nick...are ya going to have lil baby granites this season?  :Razz:

----------


## Nick Mutton

No, they bred a few times early on but nothing came of it. My female was borderline in size, they should be a lock for next season. 

Nick

----------


## MarkS

I've got 5 coastal carpets myself.  They're big enough to breed, I just haven't gotten around to it yet.  Maybe next year if Ive got the time.

----------


## Jerhart

> I've got 5 coastal carpets myself.  They're big enough to breed, I just haven't gotten around to it yet.  Maybe next year if Ive got the time.


Woot!  :Dancin' Banana:   C'mon Mark!  Join the club!  :Salute:  http://www.moreliapythons.com/

----------


## lillyorchid

I have a sub adult male jungle carpet python. He's a total baby and love to be in your face.

----------


## shea

Colin - My vote : I have carpet pythons.  :Dancin' Banana:  






Shea Peterson
www.petersonreptiles.com

----------


## Colin Vestrand

yeah shea, some of the nicest too!
that IJ looks quite a bit like a darwin IMO; with the smudgy head pattern and red coloration.

----------


## bhmorrill

Don't know how I missed this thread earlier...but ya, we have carpets  :Smile:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

ben, kip looks amazing in that pic... does he normally look like that??

----------


## Jerhart

> ben, kip looks amazing in that pic... does he normally look like that??


I agree, whats the background on KIP....has he sired any clutches?  :Razz:   He is a stunner!  :Good Job:

----------


## smilin-buddha

Do Hybrids count. I also am expecting a little package from . AAR

----------


## Colin Vestrand

consider yourself part of the club..   :Smile: 
so other than your winnings, you don't have any carpets?

----------


## smilin-buddha

Derek had a space problem so I had a few of his NG. Those are back with him. The Irian Female that I created the Carpalls with is out on a breeding loan. The rest all all Womas, Wall, and a Misc menagerie. Of found Ball pythons

----------


## Colin Vestrand

gotcha... well then maybe you need a red coastal mate for the one you're getting... i know where you could find one.    :Smile:

----------


## smilin-buddha

If I could of swung It I :Smile:  would of.

----------


## TnT Reptiles

Man there are some sweet looking carpets on this thread!!! 
Here a few pics of mine.



http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/c...ng1-1Apr30.jpg



http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/c...malejungle.jpg

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/c...ng1-1Apr30.jpg

----------


## Charlie Smith

I've got lucky #7 of all cheynei brand... All I ever wanted was just 1  :Confused:   :Surprised:  but now  :Good Job:   :Very Happy: 









Fun thread...
Charlie S.

----------


## JoMo

I seemed to have missed this thread...
Here is mine

----------


## asplundii

My single spilota "Jax". Don't know what kind she is.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

wow, where are you located?  that is a sweet carpet whatever it is...

----------


## asplundii

You have a message




> that is a sweet carpet whatever it is...


Yes, many have told me that  :Smile:

----------


## Hardwikk

The only large snakes that I'm interested in are RTBs, Bloods, and of course, *Carpet Pythons*. I've handled a big one twice (it was the same one, but who would notice?), and it was a nice experience. It also made me add them to my future snakes list.

----------


## Crusader71

I have 2 
Hera
Savage

----------


## BlueSilver

I'm currently organizing to get my 1st herp.  I've always wanted a BP, but I've taken an interest in Carpets as well.  I think BP's are nicer looking, but some carpets are attractive.

----------


## IguanaMama

Here's my new baby.  Aw, isn't it cute!!!!

----------


## spix14

Here's my bunch...






Plus one male jungle who I don't have any pics of yet.

----------


## waltah!

Since I voted months ago that they were on my wish list......I got my first Carpet today! I'll post a couple of pics later on. Little IJ btw :Smile:

----------


## Jerhart

> Since I voted months ago that they were on my wish list......I got my first Carpet today! I'll post a couple of pics later on. Little IJ btw


WOOT WOOT!  Welcome to the club!  Post some pics now!!....I mean, PLEASE!  :Razz:

----------


## jsschrei

We have 4 Jungle Carpets....and LOVE them! Very cool. 'tude when they are young, but a great snake to handle and devilish looking to boot!

----------


## Icatsme

I find it ironic that I had voted in the original poll "I have no plans to keep carpets" and now am in possession of one.  

...and find myself becoming more and more fascinated by them the more I'm learning about them....

oh boy, like I need more snakes.

----------


## mcbrayerreptiles

Here are a few of mine....

Female Jungle





Male Jungle




Female Coastal



Male Coastal



Female Striped Bredli




Male Striped Bredli

----------


## bobberly1

Pretty cool snakes, but most seem a little big for me. My lifetime rule is to never keep anything that needs anything larger than a 4x2 and rats. No 6x3's or rabbits for me.

----------


## Jerhart

> Pretty cool snakes, but most seem a little big for me. My lifetime rule is to never keep anything that needs anything larger than a 4x2 and rats. *No 6x3's or rabbits for me.*


I dont hear of many breeders who feed their carpets rabbits?  The ones I know all feed rats, and a 4'x2' enclosure can house an adult Jungle Carpet Python just fine.  :Smile:

----------

bobberly1 (02-07-2009)

----------


## bobberly1

Well then, maybe after college. The jaguars and hypo jaguars are mindblowing.

----------


## 8Ball

I only have one ball python but am considering getting something larger within this next year. I'd love to get a Jaguar. I hear the females can get up to nine feet but are not too heavy bodied so you can still handle them by yourself. Is that true?

----------


## Colin Vestrand

yeah, if you know what you're doing it's not a problem... if you're inexperienced, then i would not recommend it i guess.

here's a large adult female coastal jag that's as big around as she'll get most likely... she's still growing longer though.  i handle them by myself all the time.

----------


## DutchHerp

I keep my JCP in a 3x2x2.  He's doing great  :Smile:

----------


## 8Ball

I plan on sticking with my single Ball python for maybe a year before I would consider getting a larger snake. That will give me plenty of time to master the husbandry of of my ball plus research and prepare for a larger animal. That is a beautiful Jaguar you've got Colin. Does she have a good temperament? I was considering a Red tail boa but the Jaguar carpets seem more beautiful and manageable and less common as well.

----------


## da_gleadless

Wow!!!

----------


## Kryptonian

> I think I have about 60-70 carpets but I never count anymore. Here are a few of mine.
> 
> [img][img]
> [img][img]
> [img][img]
> [img][img]
> [img][img]
> [img][img]
> [img][img]
> ...



wow what are the red ones?
And did you let mama hatch her eggs or just put her in with them for the cute pic?

----------


## Kryptonian

I cant believe how big they can get, glad I got a male so he should stay smaller. He's a jungle and my only one, had him just a week now. He is so cute and so far super friendly. He is also polite when it comes to taking his food. he strikes but not hard, just sort of gently takes his mouse.

This is Stang

----------


## Colin Vestrand

> I plan on sticking with my single Ball python for maybe a year before I would consider getting a larger snake. That will give me plenty of time to master the husbandry of of my ball plus research and prepare for a larger animal. That is a beautiful Jaguar you've got Colin. Does she have a good temperament? I was considering a Red tail boa but the Jaguar carpets seem more beautiful and manageable and less common as well.



thanks, she's a peach... unless you smell like a rat, she gives nothing but love.

----------


## 8Ball

Does anyone know where you can get coastal jaguars in Canada? It costs a  ridiculous amount of money to bring a snake across the border due to CITES, U.S. Fish & Wildlife, then you need an Import / Export License, a veterinary inspection, you have to get a special shipping crate made up, and it all has to be shipped according to IATA Regulations, then it could take 3 to 5 months for all the paper work to clear from both countries. I realize that all of these procedures are in place for good reason and I totally respect that but we're talking about $5000 before the cost of the animal. If you are a breeder and you're bringing up a number of animals then the cost is worth it or if you are rich; which I am not. So I guess what I'm asking is; Does anyone know of a good place to get coastal jaguars in Canada?

----------


## Colin Vestrand

jeff favelle.

----------

8Ball (02-11-2009)

----------


## 8Ball

Thanks. I'll check him out.

----------


## Steve'O

:Very Happy:  Just picked up an Iran Jaya feamale baby at the local reptile show this weekend. I will post pictures soon!

----------


## Lucas339

i picked up a pair of bredlis this weekend but i already voted.  hahah i voted on my wish list.

----------


## Crusader71

I have 2 right now
Hera

Savage

----------


## mainbutter

well less than a year ago I voted that I have no plans to keep carpets but now I'm looking at them pretty hard.  I just have to get the 'ok' from the girlfriend to get a large snake.

----------


## mainbutter

so can i change my vote now that I have one? lol.

----------


## grim reaper in NY

I don't currently have any Carpets as I am really attached to my Balls and the couple Red Tails I currently have. I would love to add a m/f pair to my collection but I REALLY have to draw the line and just concentrate on what I have. I will have 2 Salmon RedTails I might breed later down the road as well, and i may try my hand at breeding my Balls. If I do that, there is no way I can find the room for a pair of Carpet Pythons.  
They surely are gorgeous though and I would LOVe to own a pair! maybe someday when i get more room.

----------


## vangarret2000

> Does anyone know where you can get coastal jaguars in Canada? It costs a  ridiculous amount of money to bring a snake across the border due to CITES, U.S. Fish & Wildlife, then you need an Import / Export License, a veterinary inspection, you have to get a special shipping crate made up, and it all has to be shipped according to IATA Regulations, then it could take 3 to 5 months for all the paper work to clear from both countries. I realize that all of these procedures are in place for good reason and I totally respect that but we're talking about $5000 before the cost of the animal. If you are a breeder and you're bringing up a number of animals then the cost is worth it or if you are rich; which I am not. So I guess what I'm asking is; Does anyone know of a good place to get coastal jaguars in Canada?


Where abouts in canada are you looking?

----------


## vangarret2000

I just bought a coastal carpet python a few weeks ago and I love it.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

:Sad:  I want one so bad!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I don't really plan on purchasing one, just because of two things:

I don't feel like getting nipped each time I try to pick the snake up or when I'm handling it. Never really enjoyed being nipped.. been nipped 5 times. More than half of that was caused by Mr. Meany King Snake..

I'm really into Ball pythons, and hope to have a good collection with beautiful morphs I will produce and purchase.

----------


## mainbutter

> I don't feel like getting nipped each time I try to pick the snake up or when I'm handling it. Never really enjoyed being nipped.. been nipped 5 times. More than half of that was caused by Mr. Meany King Snake..


My 08 coastal carpet python has never struck at me.  There are plenty of young carpets out there that are great to handle, I just made sure to ask about temperment of that particular snake before I bought her.

----------

_Colin Vestrand_ (06-28-2009)

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

We just got our first Jungle Carpet Python baby today at the Tampa reptile show. We LOVE HIM!

----------


## vangarret2000

> I don't really plan on purchasing one, just because of two things:
> 
> I don't feel like getting nipped each time I try to pick the snake up or when I'm handling it. Never really enjoyed being nipped.. been nipped 5 times. More than half of that was caused by Mr. Meany King Snake..
> 
> I'm really into Ball pythons, and hope to have a good collection with beautiful morphs I will produce and purchase.


My CCP hasn't bitten me at all. I know carpets can be nippy, but I think they have a bit of a bad rap too because lots of carpets will stop bitting is handled properly. When young they can be nippy but most will tame down with age and handling.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

**BUMP**
some more coastal carpets...  :Smile:

----------


## cinderbird

i voted on this a while ago i think but now my original vote is incorrect as i now OWN a CP.  :Very Happy: 

She caught my eye when i was at the Havre De Grace show, i knew what i was looking for for the most part, but went with an older animal (as opposed to a hatchling) because i can't for the life of me get their color changes and the parents werent around. She's a striped Jungle x coastal cross i believe. And she does have  a full stripe. She's calming down with handling and im sure i'll get to the point where there is no need for the glove but she does like to go for the face when she's in a mood.. 

she's still pretty itty bitty, heres a pic of me being a pansy and holding her with a glove. Her name is (Lady) Prestor.

her little head marking looks like a bomb lol

----------


## steveo

I have a Female Jungle  :Good Job: 
Bindi

----------


## mainbutter

Wow colin hawt as ever  :Very Happy:   I LOVE the busy pattern on that 2nd  :Very Happy:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

thanks, she is a sister to yours.  how is yours coming along?  still nice and clean?

----------


## mainbutter

Yup she sure is a looker  :Smile:   Coming along great, is about to pound a sm rat in about 5 minutes too!

 :Snake:

----------


## juddb

Here's my little coastal....

----------


## BPdude911

Does anyone know or are a good breeder for carpets?

----------


## OhhWatALoser

will leary and spitfire reptiles

----------


## djansen

> Does anyone know or are a good breeder for carpets?


Eric Crider

----------


## MPenn

> Does anyone know or are a good breeder for carpets?


Inland Reptile, Australian Addiction, Me (LOL)




> Eric Crider


Eric Crider does not breed carpets as far as I know. He has been selling carpets imported from Europe.

----------


## djansen

> Eric Crider does not breed carpets as far as I know. He has been selling carpets imported from Europe.


looks like his KS ones are from Europe, that Zebra jungle is awesome looking.

----------


## reptilebrett

I currently have 5 carpets, 4 baby jungle/coastals and one IJ.

----------


## Tim Mead

M.Penn.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Lolo76

I just have one so far, my JCP baby boy Kipling. He's a few months old now (maybe 4 months?), and came from the East Bay Vivarium in Berkeley CA... I had a store credit to use there, and couldn't resist this handsome fella. He may not be the fanciest JCP around, but he's all mine and I love him!  :Smile: 



Gulp!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Danounet

I love carpets! I dont own any yet.

If I go to Daytona this year, that will be where I'll be spending my money on!

----------


## Lolo76

> I love carpets! I dont own any yet.
> 
> If I go to Daytona this year, that will be where I'll be spending my money on!


You won't regret it... I love my little JCP, and he's one of the favorites in my collection now.  :Smile:

----------

_Danounet_ (04-27-2010)

----------


## 8Ball

I now own a female Jungle Jaguar and she is awesome. I also own 6 boas. Two pastel bci, one Suriname red tail bcc, one Suriname salmon cross, one female salmon bci 100% het albino, and a male motley 100% het albino, so far.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

brings a tear of joy to my eye seeing this thread still alive and well.    :Smile:

----------


## alohareptiles

Well keep the tears rolling...Thinking about picking up a pair this year...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tim Mead

I had 5 or 1.4 and them 2 of them made 10 eggs resulting in 10 more  :Rolleyes2:  I've been looking to shed all of them as I like fat lazy snakes better.. :ROFL: 
The babies are 88% IJ as the sire is a nice looking 75% IJ sib, we also have 2 jungle females from Steve Gooch and a stripey coastal female from M Penn..

----------


## king216

these pics are gonna make me get a jcp  :Snake:

----------


## Void

Love carpet pythons!! Here's our diamond x jungle carpet python Hazard

----------


## bloodpython_MA

My friends male jungle and 1.2 IJ's... Love taking pics of them  :Smile: 














thanks for checking them out  :Smile:

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

Carpets get a little too big for my liking. I like BPs a lot, but maybe when he move into the new house I can have enough room for a Carpet! They are pretty awesome looking, never seen one in person though. I'd have to do a LOT of research before I decided though.

----------


## mainbutter

Luckily sarah, there isn't too much research required for carpet python care  :Very Happy:   I find they're generally even less prone to problems and difficulties than BPs (with the exception of Diamonds).

Irian Jaya carpet pythons are a small subspecies that will stay smaller in weight than big female BPs in general as well, so you don't even HAVE to deal with the (wonderful) big carpet pythons you see pictures of.  I personally love the biggest ones the most  :Very Happy:

----------


## DM1975

Add me to the list. I just received my first carpet python today as a rescue. I have always kinda liked them, but I am hooked now. This one is full grown from what I can tell and very healthy with no mites at all. I have it in a quarantine tank for now but after it settles in a bit I will get it out and sex it and take some photos for here..

----------


## Krista

I just love carpets, and they have been on my wishlist for sooo long...and last night, I got a juvenile female IJ!   :Dancin' Banana:   :Good Job:  She's AWESOME. Can't wait until I can start handling her!

----------


## Cor8et

Hi guys, just joined after coming accross this thread.

I`am Corbet & i`am from Scotland UK 

This is my 09 JCP

----------


## XenaMoreliaPrincess

Here's my 9 month old CP
Parents were 2 different looking ssp's
Baby came out prettier haha!!













Anybody still having doubts?!

Btw if the size scares you off..
Start with a baby and it'll litterly grow on you..
It takes about 4 to 5 years till they are pretty much full grown..

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I've got a carpet and love him!

Just a baby (75% Coastal, 25% Jungle)

These are really old pictures he is much bigger now (was 40 grams in the pictures and now is 140 grams)

----------


## reptileexperts

I'm now up to 6 Carpets, and I love each and every one of them. They all have a unique personality, and each bring something new to the table. I have 2 Jags ( 0.1 Pure Coastal, and 0.1 75% Irian Jaya), 1.2 Pure Jungle Carpet Pythons, and 1.0 Pure Caramel Coastal Carpet Python. 









Just a few of them :-)

----------


## Live Oceanic

Allllllllll snakes are beautiful, carpets are among my visual favourite!

----------


## Brewster320

Here's Empress. 09 Coastal female. I've had her for almost a month now and she's quickly becoming one of my favorite snakes.

Very curious about everything. Also, very different personality than I'm used too. She's never offered to bite though and the only troubles she's given me is getting entangled in the  chandeliers and trying to break into the birdcage when I turned my attention away for a second. Adds some excitement to my life lol

The breeder who had her said he only fed his snakes every three weeks to monthly. I've been feeding her weekly since I've had her(mice and rats, she's not picky) and she's already gone from 700g when to got her(April 11th) to 1000g yesterday. Has any anyone else noticed growth rates like that?

----------


## Vypyrz

> 


That is a champion periscoper right there... I love it when my IJ does that. It's impressive....

----------


## gman8585

I sold all my ball pythons & my pet boa, so I can have more room for carpet pythons. I'll probably get a chondro or children's python. But it's gonna be carpet mostly here on out.
I sort of enjoy the fact tht the carpet market isn't as huge as the ball python market. But the fact that there investment worthy Projects with Morelia that are worth buying.
But at the end of the day it's just the snakes. They are facinating & beautiful and there mannerisms & look is awesome.

----------


## Robert093090

Just thought i'd share my IJ Carpet

----------


## Void

Dread

Azazel

Saren

Cyrax

Male Bredli

Female Bredli

Hazard

Demona

Omega (old pic)

Strife and Omega

Just missing a pic of one female

----------

